# central mn yote calling help for mid march



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

im new to yote hunting and havent been able to get one in to calling but i saw one when i was walking out and missed it was out a long ways but i havent been able to call one in i have tried howeling and the rabbit distress ive been trying since early feburary any tipe are greatly appreciated. ps is night hunting leagal in mn if so do you recomend it


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey RS, I know how you feel; my buddy and I have hunted around Bemidji atleast a dozen occasions and only called in one fox. And until last week, I finally called in a couple yotes around here after 10 times of nothing. The weather plays a factor; food sources, etc. Camo and wind play big roles. I would stick with the rabbit distress; eventually you will call one in. As for night hunting in MN; it is legal even with spotlights, but you have to use a shotgun; here are the exact regs: page 32; i would give it a try if you can!
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regula ... l_regs.pdf


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks im going to try my luck at night hunting this weakend with my rifle if i cant see well ill have to go out annother time and use my shot gun i know there arround because we see tracks al over but we cant get them into the open where we can get a shot off or even see them for that mater from what i hear they are less causious at night and maybe they will come into a field, and do decoys help at all?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

decoys help to keep the attention off of you, so if you have one, it will only help. If its a clear night, you should be able to see fairly well.
Good Luck! :sniper:


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

with all this crap weather we have had in mn this weak what kind of cover will they most likely be in?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been looking for anytype of cover near where I'm calling such as cattails, tree lines, ravines, etc.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

have you heard of anyone yote hunting public land or is that a waist of time?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

thats pretty much all we do; but gaining private land access is easily available as many landowners do not care if your coyote hunting; so if you see some property, give it a knock on the door! Public land can be just as good, pending on how many other people predator hunt there too, but most likely you will not have much competition. :sniper:


----------



## PredatorCaller (Mar 13, 2009)

rs94 said:


> im new to yote hunting and havent been able to get one in to calling but i saw one when i was walking out and missed it was out a long ways but i havent been able to call one in i have tried howeling and the rabbit distress ive been trying since early feburary any tipe are greatly appreciated. ps is night hunting leagal in mn if so do you recomend it


Make sure you camo your gun and face. Your movements should be the same speed(or slower) as the second hand on a clock. Be persistant and make sure your vehicle is hidden.

PredatorCaller


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i tried a night hunt tonight hunted one stand and couldnt see well enuph because the moon apparently isnt coming up till 10:50 or so we decided to pack it up and ill try another night.


----------



## MnAirGunner (Dec 3, 2008)

Just 20 minutes west of st cloud. A few have been taken from this area the past few weeks. Very excited to try out my new FoxPro FX3- compliments of sportsmans warehouse closing sale here in St Cloud, with 10% off this was all it took to make me pull the triggger on this buy. Anyone else use the FX3?

Went to our local gun range (Del Tone) and dialed in my new Remington 700, 25-06! Using a Hawke 6-18x44 SR12 scope, had zero in just three shots @50yds and another minor adjustement after 4 shots @100 yds. Can't wait to tip the first yote with this hammer!

May do another set late Sunday around Holdingford/Upsala area.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

Few questions:

What is season on there pelts being good?

Is there a time of year that they wont come to any call or will they respond to calling all year?

Iv heard that fawn distress works in the spring is that true?

Answers to any of these questions would be appreciated.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

hey Rs, for the pelts; I would say Winter until now. My buddy got one the other day and it was in pretty good shape; but with the mating season and the warm weather arriving the coats become worthless.

As for the calling all year I'm learning on that right now too, it can be done all year, but the best times are during the colder months.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

do you think its worth hunting all year or will it be slow to the point that its not worth the time


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

anytime is a good time to kill a yote :wink:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> anytime is a good time to kill a yote :wink:


Exactly! :beer:


----------

